# Coping with Infidelity? Casting new documentary series... (Sponsored Post)



## Unfaithful_Casting (Sep 17, 2010)

Unfaithful?

Have you or your spouse been unfaithful in your marriage? A new television series exploring the psychology of infidelity is searching for individuals who would be willing to share their stories. The show will take an impartial approach to the topic and aim to educate our audience on the complex underlying issues leading up to an affair as well as what both parties deal with after the revelation. 

Please note that this is NOT a talk show, it’s a documentary-style series and your story would be handled very sensitively. If you are interested in learning more about the project, please contact us at [email protected] for more details. 

Thank you!


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

So do they only want the cheaters or also the betrayed spouses?


----------



## josh1081 (Jul 10, 2009)

From what I gathered they'd prefer both. They contacted me about it awhile back and that's what I was told when I asked about some details.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueEyedBeauty (Sep 27, 2010)

Okay, I would have though the ones who already posted here- would have known, what "Infidelity" (unfaithfulness to a moral obligation) Is the meaning; of the word... Now, anyhow- in my eyes I really do not even know why, people would want to end up cheating on their loved ones. Yes, there may be; reasoning behind it- but still you, are able to talk out what is going on with your loved one- and not have to take it to this level of cheating on them, having more than one lover; it is not even safe now days. The best thing to do is to remain with your one love you are with. There are so many STDS Out here now days you'll never know what you would end up with. Cheating on your wives, your husbands, girlfriends and so on- isn't worth the chance of losing your life on just having a night a fun- or a lover on the side. If you are not happy where you at then leave- do not cheat...


----------

